# Help with a Jules Jurgensen



## hokee29 (Jun 22, 2012)

I've got a Jules Jurgensen that I can't seem to find any info on. It's a gold watch with 4527 stamped on the back. How can I find out more about this watch? Is it worth anything? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

How long have you had it and where did you get it?


----------



## hokee29 (Jun 22, 2012)

My dad gave it to me about 20-25 years ago. Someone gave it to him.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Sentimental value.


hokee29 said:


> My dad gave it to me about 20-25 years ago. Someone gave it to him.


----------



## Mirius (Mar 18, 2011)

hokee29 said:


> How can I find out more about this watch?


Posting photos is always the first step, including of the mechanism.


----------



## hokee29 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm a little hesitant to open the back for fear of not being able to put it back on or ruining the watch.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

If it is quartz, I wouldn't bother. Quartz movement watches are less collectible than mechanical ones and the main criterium here is the pulling name of Jules Jurgensen for watches of that age. If they were a standard maker at the time for that sort of watch, it will have little value since iti won't be of interest to most serious collectors. I would keep it and look after it - unless the electronics give up completely, it will serve you well and be a nice reminder of your father.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

pretty sure there must be an eta inside


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Jurgensen was a family of renowned watchmakers and of important people in the history of their country.

This is a watch from the second half of the 30's










And this is the link to the thread that I wrote for O&P; it's in Italian anyway I hope you can enjoy it: Jurgensen - Gli orologiai venuti dal Nord


----------



## eldarinn (Oct 18, 2007)

Just sold this beauty with a fantastic manual wind PESEUX gilded caliber  It is 14K White solid gold.


----------



## burk (Sep 1, 2014)

I also have a Jules jurgensen watch i need some help identifing. it is round gold tone stainless steel band and bezel with a blue face and diamonds for numerals its model is 6701. i will try to get a pic on here.


----------



## Roldo (Jan 16, 2015)

I have that exact watch eldarinn. Only the band is gold and it is in original log box. Can you tell me the value?


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to Watchuseek. Unfortunately, we don't give valuations here - it's too difficult to give precise estimates. Havea look on eBay or the like what these things go for.

Hartmut Richter


----------

